# Toe cap vs. power strap



## colby2ya (Oct 30, 2014)

i been riding toe cap bindings since i started 2 years ago, but i'm really digging the flow nxt bindings. Evo had a good deal on some 2015 nxt so i pulled the trigger...but i wanted them in white so i got the power strap. Am I really going to notice a big difference in response? I ride mostly all mountain and like to play in the trees a little..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

it will be noticable at the beginning. I use the hybrid straps from flow now. The power strap just doesnt feel as responsive as traditional straps. The hybrid feels more responsive than traditional straps.....


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't think you'll find any difference in responsiveness.......I certainly didn't when I changed over, if anything I liked them better because they didn't pinch my feet. That said, I now use the hybrid straop that has the little toe strap on it. The only benefit I think it has is that its much harder for snow to build up between your boot and the baseplate, which was a problem for me with the power strap (thats the traditional FLOW strap, right?)


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Just got back from Tahoe. First year on the Flow's NX2 with the fusion strap. Really easy in and out once you get them dialed in.

I personally did not feel any difference from my ride Capo's. They are a very responsive binding.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Where were you riding in Tahoe? I normally ride Squaw, Alpine, Northstar...

I'm also considering trying the Flows this year...question for ya...was the whole experience of riding flows noticeably easier than a normal binding? I get the whole concept but then I start to think about how I would actually use them in tahoe on the various runs I hit and how sometimes coming off the lift leads you straight onto flats and cat tracks etc. and how I can normally strap in standing up anyway on that type of terrain and therefore wondering if I would get any immediate benefit from them?


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

scotty100 said:


> Where were you riding in Tahoe? I normally ride Squaw, Alpine, Northstar...
> 
> I'm also considering trying the Flows this year...question for ya...was the whole experience of riding flows noticeably easier than a normal binding? I get the whole concept but then I start to think about how I would actually use them in tahoe on the various runs I hit and how sometimes coming off the lift leads you straight onto flats and cat tracks etc. and how I can normally strap in standing up anyway on that type of terrain and therefore wondering if I would get any immediate benefit from them?


I have season passes with my kids that live in Reno.We board Mt Rose.I do hang out at Kirkwood when weathers permitting.

They are so easy to get in and out of.I really like them.I rode with my feet in but my high backs disengaged got off the lifts reached down snapped in and away you go.super fast.Takes a couple of runs to dial them in though.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Also with the hybrid strap, I always have to make micro adjustments to the ratchets after each strap-in....for some reason they don't lock in place and I have to either slacken or tighten by a ratchet pull or 2 before I'm set again. With the old style FLOW strap, I didn't need to do that, just in and out.....BUT I much prefer the hybrid strap.


----------



## rekha14 (Nov 26, 2015)

I really like the toe cap straps. I feel much more locked into my board with no boot wiggling in the bindings. With my old regular straps, doing hard and sharp turns through moguls or deep powder would cause my boots to slip around in the bindings.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

rekha14 said:


> With my old regular straps, doing hard and sharp turns through moguls or deep powder would cause my boots to slip around in the bindings.


Doesn't that indicate you never had the right fit with the traditional power strap to begin with?

Or are you saying the binding would always come loose no matter what...?


----------



## Wannabeskate (Dec 15, 2019)

How do I know if my bindings are toe cap or toe strap?


----------

